# You might be a redneck, if you go to the dump...



## GA native (May 16, 2016)

... and bring home someone else's trash.

It was just laying there among the trash. When I emptied out my trailer, I tossed it in, figuring it had a busted limb, or something. It was wrapped from top to bottom in camo duct tape.

So I brought it home, stripped the tape off, and gave it a hard look. It was in fair condition. So I cleaned off all the goo from the tape with mineral spirits, and goof off for the heavier stuff. Filled the holes in the riser. Let it dry over night, and oiled the wood with tung oil.

I have no idea who made it. Or what weight draw it has. Feels like #50 or so. If you look at the second picture you can see where the manufacture's logo was. If anyone knows the make, please chime in.

I figure I need to get it restrung and get the cams timed. I don't know if I want to put new sights on it yet. Shooting instinctively from 15 yards, my arrow almost sailed over the target.

But not bad, eh? It pays to keep your eyes open at the dump .


----------



## Kris87 (May 16, 2016)

If you find yourself not wanting it, I'll buy it from you for a small fee.  I am trying to find old bows like that to display in my basement.


----------



## GA native (May 16, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> If you find yourself not wanting it, I'll buy it from you for a small fee.  I am trying to find old bows like that to display in my basement.



My bow collection went from a pair of old bows neglected in the back of my Dad's closet two years ago, to five. All of them old. And now I have my eye on a Bear Grizzly, or Montana. 

When I run out of room in my racks, I'll send you a PM.

To build your display, keep an eye on Craigslist. Last December I picked up a cherry 50 year old Wing Archery 35# recurve, for $50. Speaking of which: https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/spo/5582947866.html


----------



## bronco611 (May 18, 2016)

Sort of looks like a browning bow my older brother had in the early 80s


----------



## dgmeadows (May 18, 2016)

The kind of diamond shaped area where the clear coat is lifted looks like the shape of the Browning labels back in the 70s.


----------



## GA native (May 19, 2016)

Browning? Now you are just encouraging me...

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## GA native (May 19, 2016)

It is a pre 77' Browning Cobra.


----------



## Tank1202 (May 21, 2016)

Cool find


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2016)

I like it!! That's what I started out with back in the day!!


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (May 25, 2016)

*Bow at the dump*

My very first bow was a 58# recurve that was factory painted green and brown. It had plenty of polished wood and it was a good looking bow but the really strange thing was that it was made by......THE COLT FIREARM COMPANY! NO JOKE! Anyone else every seen or had one of these bows? I wish I hadn't sold it but who would have thunk it. A bow made by a firearms company. If you have had such a bow please get back to me about it. I know it can't be the only one made.


----------



## GA native (May 26, 2016)

1crazybowhunter said:


> My very first bow was a 58# recurve that was factory painted green and brown. It had plenty of polished wood and it was a good looking bow but the really strange thing was that it was made by......THE COLT FIREARM COMPANY! NO JOKE! Anyone else every seen or had one of these bows? I wish I hadn't sold it but who would have thunk it. A bow made by a firearms company. If you have had such a bow please get back to me about it. I know it can't be the only one made.



There's one for sale on armslist.com. Looks exactly like a Ben Pearson colt.


----------



## Heartstarter (Jun 13, 2016)

GaNative nailed it. Thats a browning Cobra.


----------



## GA native (Jun 15, 2016)

Heartstarter said:


> GaNative nailed it. Thats a browning Cobra.



All I did was set the nail. I might have never figured out what I had, if it wasn't for the fine contributions in this post.

The trick now, is finding a pre-77' Browning sticker. I may just put the Buckmark on it, and call it good enuff.


----------

